# Seekers and Seeking



## Pergamum (Nov 11, 2007)

Are there seekers, otherwise known as awakened souls, who search for a time before finding salvation. 

Is there such a thing as Seeking, a preliminary pre-regneration leading of the Spirit by which God leads the sinner to see his sin and search for the cure for a while before the new birth is granted.

Where would this fit in the ordo.

Some people seem to become stillbirths and stop in this process. LIke the seed on the rocky ground. HOw do we account for this..the Spirit awakening them but coming short of regenerating them?

Jonathan Edwards seemed to have such a doctrine. ANd Gerstner to.


Wudyaallthink?


----------



## cih1355 (Nov 11, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> Are there seekers, otherwise known as awakened souls, who search for a time before finding salvation.
> 
> Is there such a thing as Seeking, a preliminary pre-regneration leading of the Spirit by which God leads the sinner to see his sin and search for the cure for a while before the new birth is granted.
> 
> Where would this fit in the ordo.



Man, by nature, does not seek God. No one can come to Christ unless the Holy Spirit draws him. If there is such as thing as Seeking, then this would occur as the Holy Spirit is drawing the person to Christ. 

When God effectually calls a person, does he see his sin and search for a cure for a while before the new birth is granted?





> Some people seem to become stillbirths and stop in this process. LIke the seed on the rocky ground. HOw do we account for this..the Spirit awakening them but coming short of regenerating them?
> 
> Jonathan Edwards seemed to have such a doctrine. ANd Gerstner to.
> 
> ...



They saw how awful their sin was, but God did not effectually call them and give them saving faith.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 12, 2007)

It seems the though regeneration is one moment in time, humanly speaking it looks very much like a process - and a slow gradual process at that.

There does seem to be a great number of people who seek and learn and knock before the door is opened to them.

Yet Romans says there is none that seek.


I hold that there are true seekers. It seems that many awakened souls spend a great time unregerate while the SPirit slowly works on them and then they are converted. But, the natural man does not seek God...but some seem to do just that through the wooing of the Spirit.

Are there Seekers?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 12, 2007)

> Yet Romans says there is none that seek.



I think that means without the enabling of the Holy Spirit.


----------

